# Scored a couple of Hi-Powers.



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I was able to pick up a couple of really nice Hi Powers yesterday.. 1982 and a 1994. Both in near perfect condition.. You don't want to know what I paid for them...any idea what them may be worth? These are the first High Powers I have owned... I did not do much research before buying. The 1982 has fixed sites and a small safety on the left side of the gun. The 1994 has tangent sites and a larger safety on both sides of the slide. Bluing is 100% on the '82 and 99% on the '94. '82 Belgium made and assembled - '94 Belgium made and assembled in Portugal.


----------



## caldrovp (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice score, currently BHP are pulling down good prices. New MKIII's are $1000 if you can find them. I would speculate yours would bring probably $900 to $1200 each (depending on condition). Last year Cheaper Than Dirt had a stock of new MKIII's for $699 each and also had new Ruger lCP's on for $249. At the time I could only swing the LCP but looking back on it I should have sprung for a MKII.

Vince


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

If you paid under $2k for the pair I think you did good. Which one do you like the least and want to sell me?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

KampfJaeger said:


> If you paid under $2k for the pair I think you did good. Which one do you like the least and want to sell me?


Thanks... love them..great shooters.. I paid $500 for both.. not hot either..


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

KampfJaeger said:


> If you paid under $2k for the pair I think you did good. Which one do you like the least and want to sell me?


I gave one to my wife and the other is for me...so I don't have one to sell now..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm controlling my disappointment. You were meant to have them if you paid so little and gave one to your wife.

I've sold a few guns in my youth, and consider it one of my worst moves. I'll trade, but never sell. I've given a few away as gifts, and gotten a couple as gifts. 

IMO there is little else you could give or get that's better. There is a reason that fine firearms are so often given as gifts to kings and people of repute.


----------



## cxm (Oct 11, 2013)

*BHP Prices*

The tangent sight HPs are running around $1,200 in my area and fixed sight $800 to $900.

The prices really should be higher, but HP prices at the moment are being suppressed to some extent by the large number of surplus Izzy HPs being imported of late and sold in low prices.

Your guns will doubtless go up in price when the surplus guns dry up... I think you have made a good investment if you bought the pair for $2k or less.

FWIW

Chuck


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

cxm said:


> The tangent sight HPs are running around $1,200 in my area and fixed sight $800 to $900.
> 
> The prices really should be higher, but HP prices at the moment are being suppressed to some extent by the large number of surplus Izzy HPs being imported of late and sold in low prices.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Chuck..I was able to get both of them together for $500..I plan to hang on to them. Fun guns to shoot too..


----------

